# Fictional books on bee and/or beekeeping



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

anyone know of any good fictional books on bees or/and beekeeping?


----------



## John Russell (Aug 8, 2003)

A Country Year 
A Book of Bees

Both by Sue Hubble ( Hubbel?)

Excellent excellent excellent.

[email protected]

J.R.


----------



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

"Keeper of the Bees" by Gene Stratton-Porter. Author was a naturalist so there's lots of detail about beekeeping. Excellent story!

I've also read "A Country Year" mentioned above and agree that it's a good book, although I believe it's more autobiographical than fiction.


----------



## danno1800 (Mar 13, 2004)

The Secret Life of Bees
by Sue Monk Kidd 

McKay's Bees 
by Thomas McMahon 

The Beekeeper's Apprentice
by LAURIE R. KING
[HIGHLY recommended!]

Beeing: Life, Motherhood, and 180,000 Honey Bees
by Rosanne Daryl Thomas

A Recipe for Bees : A Novel
by GAIL ANDERSON-DARGATZ

The Honey Thief
by Elizabeth Graver

Nectar
by David C. Fickett 

The beekeepers: A novel
by Peter Redgrove

Enjoy them all!


----------



## Jason Groppel (Jul 17, 2003)

I think of all of those listed above that I have read, I like Keeper of the Bees most of all. 
The Secret Life of Bees was interesting, but it more of a "chic book" I did learn a couple of things about bees by reading it though.
I actually listened to A Country Year on audiobooks and it was pretty good and I learned some info about bees from that one too. 
I would like to read another sometime, but would like to know which of the above is one of the best besides the ones I have listed.
JG


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

I remember reading this non fictional book about commerical beekeeping. It was about a writer who also was a beekeeper who traveled with some of the commerical beekeepers and wrote about it. 

It was an awesome book!


----------



## dcross (Jan 20, 2003)

Chef, sounds like "Following the Bloom" by Douglas Whynott. I liked it.


----------



## Fat Nancy (Nov 1, 2004)

I've also read "A Book Of Bees And How To Keep Them" By Sue Hubbell. I think it's a great book but I don't think it's fiction. From what I understand she got into beekeeping with her husband. Then they split up and she became a commercial beekeeper as a way to support herself. I put a post up a few months ago wondering if anyone knows how to contact her (e-mail). I think she's in her sixties now but still keeps bees in Maine. I liked her method and approach.

Fat Nancy


----------



## Sharkey (May 27, 2004)

I also read the "Secret Life of Bees" and agree it is a nice "chick-flick" book, but I also have to admit that I enjoyed it very much. Great story.


----------



## Deano (Sep 4, 2004)

found the book ,50years among the bees, library found it at LSU, in their library.written by dr.c.c Miller. published in 1911. very cool


----------



## Jim Fischer (Jan 5, 2001)

I think it would be fair to say that any book
on beekeeping printed before the late 1980s
could now be considered "fiction".









Not that they intended to write fiction, of
course. Things change. Knowledge gets better.

There are many things that are well-explained
in the older books, but there are many unexploded
land mines in there with the gems, and it may be
hard for a relative novice to figure out which
is which.


----------



## dcwilliams (Dec 12, 2004)

I have read the book, "The Queen Must Die". It's pretty good although somewhat anthropomorphic. 

Chris


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

The Queen Must Die is a good book. I am almost done with that one. It makes you think!


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

"50 years among the bees" is on-line. I found it and read alot of it. I can't remember the site, but I think it was a university library.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

http://www.soilandhealth.org/03sov/0302hsted/030208miller/030408miller.PDF


----------

